# Coupple of new pics for newer updates.



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

before update










after update



















(shaved letters, Stromung exhaust)


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

looking good :thumbup: !!


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

nice valve cover...looks like mine, did you do it yourself? i just did mine of friday and i love the blue i used. :cheers:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That's the Lurch cover job! Nice work!


BTW I absolutely LOVE the blue license plate cover-up, it's so much better compared to the normal white one. Nice job man, nice job. 


:thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice b14


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

bdot said:


> nice valve cover...looks like mine, did you do it yourself? i just did mine of friday and i love the blue i used. :cheers:


no, I had it professionally done



wildmane said:


> BTW I absolutely LOVE the blue license plate cover-up, it's so much better compared to the normal white one


yeah, I thought about it long and hard..actully, I think my name just shows up a little better that way.

This is what was done:
Engine swap (blown engine)
Front seal replaced
Hotshot Gen 2 header
Sr20 cat
Stromung cat back
Blue vavle cover
Stainless Hex bolts for the valve cover
Shaved letters (done a while back, first pic of the rear without them though)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

How come you didn't swap and SR20 when the engine was blown. Was it just cash issues?! Just curious.

BTW - LOOOVVVE the Valve cover! Keep up the good work.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Gimp said:


> How come you didn't swap and SR20 when the engine was blown. Was it just cash issues?! Just curious.
> 
> BTW - LOOOVVVE the Valve cover! Keep up the good work.


yes, plus I already had the 1.6 header and a 2" stromung exhaust waiting to be installed, so there is a grand that I would have been out as well on top of the extra cost of the swap.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the cover as well. Looks good


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

another update


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

werent you planning on getting that all black 200sx interior or am i thinking of someone else?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I would lose those floor mats. Just me


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ive been thinking of getting those floor mats but i never got around to buy em. How are they ?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> werent you planning on getting that all black 200sx interior or am i thinking of someone else?


yes still gather pieces, actully got ebay fucked out of the dash/glove box/air bag.



B14_Stealth said:


> ive been thinking of getting those floor mats but i never got around to buy em. How are they ?


really nice, wipe clean after raining days, no scrubbing. Hopefully they won't get all scuffed up.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

do they move just like all other floor mats or do they stay in one place ?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> do they move just like all other floor mats or do they stay in one place ?


they stay nicly in place. When I first put them in I tried moving them around and it wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i got some awile ago and they looked like trash. they dont fit quite right, the finish is scuffed, were shipped in some tape and alittle bubble wrap......thats it. i really should have just gotton those fake nismo carpets.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i got some awile ago and they looked like trash. they dont fit quite right, the finish is scuffed, were shipped in some tape and alittle bubble wrap......thats it. i really should have just gotton those fake nismo carpets.


Did you get them from CE or somewhere else?

The only issue I have with them is you can see some of the plastic on the floor if you look up in the upper left hand side of the picture.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> they stay nicly in place. When I first put them in I tried moving them around and it wasn't going anywhere.


nice , so far ive heard good things about them. Ive seen some imitations from ebay that looked like that , but totally sucks ass.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> nice , so far ive heard good things about them. Ive seen some imitations from ebay that looked like that , but totally sucks ass.


I've heard the same thing.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea, got them off ebay. they blow my ass! skuffed to hell. grid marks around the edges from the cutter, the cuts look like they gave their little kid a grinder and said "have fun with this scrap metal" pure piece of crap. only $40 though  
also, they tried to scam me out of my money, i sent them a money order (they didnt tell me to write anything on it other than my name) and sent it, about 2 weeks later i emaild them asking where mt mats were and they said "we dont have the check yet" well one more week went by and then i told them i was going to have the check tracked and cancelled and send a new one......they replyed in 30 minutes with "we just got it today, we think its the right one and we send your mats to that address, you did not write the product on the check....so we hope we sent it to the right person"

....WTF!? they hope? why didnt they just email me? and its amazing they got the check 30 minutes after i told them i was going to track it....stupid dicks. i should have given them - rep.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

coming along quit nicely. love the stock silver and the engine bay looks real nice.



B14_Stealth said:


> do they move just like all other floor mats or do they stay in one place ?


quick and easy trick to fix that. make to small holes in your floor mat and take two zip ties and attach it some where to the bottome of the seat brackets.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> yea, got them off ebay. they blow my ass! skuffed to hell. grid marks around the edges from the cutter, the cuts look like they gave their little kid a grinder and said "have fun with this scrap metal" pure piece of crap. only $40 though
> also, they tried to scam me out of my money, i sent them a money order (they didnt tell me to write anything on it other than my name) and sent it, about 2 weeks later i emaild them asking where mt mats were and they said "we dont have the check yet" well one more week went by and then i told them i was going to have the check tracked and cancelled and send a new one......they replyed in 30 minutes with "we just got it today, we think its the right one and we send your mats to that address, you did not write the product on the check....so we hope we sent it to the right person"
> 
> ....WTF!? they hope? why didnt they just email me? and its amazing they got the check 30 minutes after i told them i was going to track it....stupid dicks. i should have given them - rep.


you get what you pay for :fluffy:


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

you send out my cat yet?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

soiledxdesire said:


> you send out my cat yet?


yes I did, he said it should be there by saturday


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

wildmane said:


> That's the Lurch cover job! Nice work!
> 
> 
> BTW I absolutely LOVE the blue license plate cover-up, it's so much better compared to the normal white one. Nice job man, nice job.
> ...


since when is it my thing to paint your VC blue...plus he hasn't scraped his alphanumerics back to metal...

lol...only joking...but seriously mate...i see you already took your VC back to bare metal so scrape the paint off with a sharp blade and with a bit of sand paper...personally i think it gives it an edge and makes it stand out even more...

mines here

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v378/LurchyBabey/vc2.jpg

if you want a comparison pic buddy...won't post it up as i don't want to be saying mines better than yours etc...

can i ask how much did it cost to get it done professionally...?? Everyone seems to be doing it professionally here in the UK as well and i don't understand why when you can get lovely results by doing it yourself...mines home done....  

really like that stromung as well...subtle but noticeable...make a nice noise??


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Lurch said:


> since when is it my thing to paint your VC blue...plus he hasn't scraped his alphanumerics back to metal...
> 
> lol...only joking...but seriously mate...i see you already took your VC back to bare metal so scrape the paint off with a sharp blade and with a bit of sand paper...personally i think it gives it an edge and makes it stand out even more...
> 
> ...


it was $100, it needed to be cleaned up and was in really bad shape. The pic isn't very good, it is metallic paint, but you can't tell that in the pic.
the stromung is awsome, and it growls very nicly (also added at the same time was the HS header so I went from just having a WAI to the full exhaust so yeah, I noticed a difference.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Rear end looks a lot better. I was thinkin about gettin a black center piece, but I think my sel one matches better.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Rear end looks a lot better. I was thinkin about gettin a black center piece, but I think my sel one matches better.


if you get rid of the SE-L tailpiece you need to be smacked with a 2X4.

The entire time I've owned my car, I've been looking for one and settled with the black piece. And by settled with it I mean I got it and it was just until I got a SE-L one which is going to be never cuz the car is for sale.


----------

